# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several r

## Beast2012

WHAT DO I DO TO FIX THIS?!
you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

You have to have at least 50 posts to see member's profiles or private message.

----------


## Beast2012

oh okay,appreciate it bro

----------


## wmaousley

Your security clearance hasnt been approved

----------


## Toefl101

I was wondering about that, makes sense.

----------


## erectz

> I was wondering about that, makes sense.


I am new here and wonder how to view my profile. Don't you think it is so annoying. People come on forum to find answer and when they would like to see how their profile looks like this kind of jerk issue forum sites shows. I saw many forums are displaying same.  :2nono:

----------

